# T23GTR in Italy.



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi there,

Some photos from my holiday.
I hope you like them.









Ponte Vecchio in Florence, Italy.









Ponte Vecchio in Florence, Italy.









Argiano in Montalcino, Italy. Argiano's Suolo is my favorite wine.









Fontvielle in Monaco.









Nice, France.









With Dario and Carlo in Fontvielle, Monaco.









Chamonix, France.









Florence, Italy.









Duomo in Florence, Italy.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Don't know if its me, but red 'x' 's for me shin!!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Working now!!!

Edited to say, absolutely awesome pics!! Hope you had a good holiday and are back safe!!! 

Will speak to you tomorrow, got something to ask.

BTW, do you have a hi-res version of Chamonix, France pic? IF so email to me please

Thanks


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Virdee,

I have corrected the tag.
I think you can see it now.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!
some terrific pictures there shin
gotta love the one with the chopper in it

please may i have a higher resolution one of Fontvielle in Monaco.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Virdee, hi-res one is too big for Hotmail, I think.
I will give you CD-ROM in person.

Hi Alex, thank you for your comment.
It was great trip. 10 nights, 3,000 miles and 1,000 litre petrol.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

Shin said:


> It was great trip. 10 nights, 3,000 miles and 1,000 litre petrol.


wow!!!!

please may i have a higher resolution one of Fontvielle in Monaco.
if yes please may you send to [email protected]

thanks alex


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Great pics Shin.......looks like you had a good time!

How were the vine yards and winery's???

Harry


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

OK, thanks. Hope you had no problems with the car. Speak to you tomorrow


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

How high res do you need?
The photos are around 1.5mb each.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Around 1280x800 or so...


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Harry,

Montalcino was great place.
I even wanted to stay there for good. ;-)
They have just started harvesting when I visited Argiano, and they let me try fresh grape juice. ;-) It was far better taste than I expected.
Poggio Di Sotto was great winery as well.
I bought 12 2000 Suolos and 6 2002 Brunello Di Montalcino at Argiano, and 6 1999 Brunello Di Montalcino at Poggio Di Sotto.
I have also dropped by Eperny, the Champagne region, and I visited Moet & Chandon.
I bought 12 bottles of 1999 Vintage including Rose.
When I got home, there were less than half, though....


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Shin and some Hi Res one for me too

BTW tell me your joking?? your selling your R34 Damn!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Cool pics Shin


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

You all want the hi res for your desktop, right?
I will send you 1024 width photos for you.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Shin said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> Montalcino was great place.
> I even wanted to stay there for good. ;-)
> ...



LOL.......need to go back and stock up!!.......glad to hear you went to parts that others never venture to.........its great to get out there and taste wines at different stages of the wine making process..........you cant get anything like that over here.....fresh off the vine!!

As Virdee said hope the car was ok.

Chat soon
Harry


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

And good thing for me was, Moira at Argiano was very cute. ;-)
Definitely, I have to go back there. ;-)

Yes, the car is absolutely fine.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Shin, superb pictures, thank you  

I hope you had a nice time in Italy


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Love the avatar Shin!!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Great pics Shin 

Luv the avatar too - LOL


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Belle foto Shin!

Hope you had a gret time in Italy!

So are you fluent in Italian now?


----------



## TOP SECRET (Apr 19, 2005)

i can only see "red x's" -- upload them again 

///EDIT: Ok, don't care about that - you're server is down at the moment. Prospec-MS doesn't work as well.  

And why the hell you didn't came to germany


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great photo's Shin 

Hope you enjoyed yourself


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic photo's Shin. Sounds like ti was a great trip.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Skymania, DamonDave, Bean, Daz,

Thank you for your comment.
I'm glad you like the photos.

Hi Dino, thank you for your help for deciding the route.
It was definitely the best trip ever.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*shin*

you english fellows , this is the way europeanse react when theye see a skyline in the flesh , its like you are a rockstar. i always travel to greece trew swiss , italie , it takes me 15min to fill here up at patrol stations of the croud thats looking at the car


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Filli,

I hope you are well.
Yeah, I can understand it now. 

Regards,

Shin


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Great photos Shin.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Great Pics


----------



## DANI3L (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow, class pictures


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi moleman, JapFreak786, DANI3L,

Thank you for your comment!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Shin said:


> It was great trip. 10 nights, 3,000 miles and 1,000 litre petrol.



Hi Shin,

Great photo's, glad you had a great time, but no mention of speeding tickets ???????


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Robee,

No speeding tickets at all. ;-)
Just cruising. 

Regards,

Shin


----------



## DANI3L (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Shin i sent you a email about the Chamonix, France picture.


----------



## TOP SECRET (Apr 19, 2005)

Now I can see the photos - they're great !!! Very good background for this amazing car !


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Great photo's Shin . . .


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

cooool pics :smokin: 
brings back memories of driving around italy in my lorry!
did you get any hassle from the motorway cops out there???
1000 litres of fuel   
hope you did a detour via luxembourg on the way home too fill up?


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Every single cop was very friendly.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome pictures Shin!!


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

As much as i HATE to bring this thread back from the dead, i love shin's car more... With that being said, is there anyway that i can get any higher res copies of any of those pictures? Please let me know, that car is what dreams are made of...


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't know why but this Shin prospec Skyline is my all time favorite, love the looks of it, engine, everything


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Shin - you're an inspiration! I must say though that I preferred the Nismo LM GT4 rims in black (special edition iirc). Just down to personal taste though 

If anyone manages to obtain some high res wallpaper style pics then i'd appreciate a copy: [email protected]

thanks

Jay


----------

